# Hawks Nesting



## zulu42 (Mar 22, 2019)

A red tailed hawk pair is nesting across the street from work. Expect more shots of these guys. 
C&C always valued. Thanks for looking!


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 23, 2019)

Dang! Those are both jaw droppers. I go back and forth between with the scroll wheel and can't decide which is better. The green and blue backdrop is perfect. Love these!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 23, 2019)

Excellent shooting............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 23, 2019)

These are really, really nice. Almost perfect framing on the first. Well done!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 23, 2019)

I like them both.   Good job.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 23, 2019)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

Both are awesome but I would have to pic #2 as being my favorite.


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 23, 2019)

Great shots! The first looks like he's carrying a magic wand.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 23, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> Dang! Those are both jaw droppers. I go back and forth between with the scroll wheel and can't decide which is better. The green and blue backdrop is perfect. Love these!



Thanks so much!



Jeff15 said:


> Excellent shooting............


 thank you



Dean_Gretsch said:


> These are really, really nice. Almost perfect framing on the first. Well done!


Thanks Dean. I was watching them approach through the V shape frame of trees, hoping for the perfect frame.


 




Scott Whaley said:


> I like them both.   Good job.


Thanks!



K9Kirk said:


> DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
> 
> Both are awesome but I would have to pic #2 as being my favorite.


Thank you K9!



Jeff G said:


> Great shots! The first looks like he's carrying a magic wand.



Ha cool interperetation. Thank you!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 23, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 24, 2019)

wow ..just intense shooting.. i cannot imagine the thrill ..but hope i experience it some day.. just immense........ gorgeous shots.. of a real beauty


----------



## LRLala (Mar 24, 2019)

Beautiful definition. Good job!


----------



## HavToNo (Mar 24, 2019)

Excellent shooting.


----------



## Tony744 (Mar 25, 2019)

Excellent shots!


----------



## RVT1K (Mar 25, 2019)

Fantastic captures.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 25, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!



Photo Lady said:


> wow ..just intense shooting.. i cannot imagine the thrill ..but hope i experience it some day.. just immense........ gorgeous shots.. of a real beauty


Thanks so much!



LRLala said:


> Beautiful definition. Good job!


Thanks for the kind words



HavToNo said:


> Excellent shooting.


Thank you!


Tony744 said:


> Excellent shots!


Thanks Tony!



RVT1K said:


> Fantastic captures.


Thank you much appreciated.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 25, 2019)

Granted, I haven't seen every picture on this forum this month and I'm not going to but from the pics I have seen I really liked #2 so much I put it up for pic of the month, next to one other. I guess the people will decide now. Good job!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 25, 2019)

That's very kind of you K9, thanks! It was some effort to shoot these, I was about 20 feet up on a boom lift - and I am not too good with heights lol.
What a nice compliment to be nominated I really appreciate it.


----------

